# Don't Know What to Think



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

So I have a 6 year old son who has had, what I believe to be brief periods of derealization. He is incredibly intelligent and very much a worrier and that makes me worry about him because I have been the same way my entire life and suffered from ulcers since age 7, panic attacks since age 9, depression pretty much from age 11 onward. I've had episodic derealization from age 8 until I got dpd a year and a half ago. I am terrified that he's going to end up like me.

The past few days he keeps talking about feel weird. I know what it's like to feel weird and not be able to describe it but I've asked him to try to explain to me what he means. Tonight he told me that at school today he felts like something inside his body sucked all of the blood from his legs and arm and that they started shaking and he couldn't move them. Then it felt like all of the blood rushed back into his arms and legs and he got a really bad pain in his head and said it felt like his head was bleeding on the inside. He also said that his vision went black and came back and that he locked himself in the bathroom at school for a while until he felt better. I do believe him that he feels weird and is experiencing some kind of stange sensation but I can't figure out what he might mean, besides some kind of seizure so I told him to tell an adult at school or me if he is home and it happens. So after I told him this he seemed ok and chatted away about playing with his friends at school and drawing pictures. I told him that I needed to go to bed and he asked if he should tell his dad about his weird feelings. I told him that if it's really bothering him he should talk about it. So he went in his dad's room to talk to him and I went in my room and got in bed. Like 10 mintues later he comes in and seems upset and tells me that he has to go to the doctor and the doctor has to find out what is making him feel weird and if he can't figure it out, he's going to have to have surgery to remove it or he's going to die. Then he proceeds to tell me that he thinks he saw a video where a man was putting little white microchips into people's food and they were extermination chips to kill the human race and that he is thinks he ate one and is going to die. He just kept getting more and more frantic about it. His dad put him in bed and was trying to assure him that people don't put microchips in your food but he was so upset that he kept arguing with his dad, telling him that maybe we bought some bread from the store that has microchips in it.

He kept saying that he saw this on a video his teacher showed him at school. I know that's not true. He's in kindergarten. His teacher wouldn't be showing the kids weird videos. So I'm not sure what to think about this. I don't want to blow things out of proportion but I'm worried he's going to develope paranoid schizophrenia or something. I mean, it's most likely just something he saw and misunderstood or something he made up but still, hearing stuff like that worries me.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Do you think your behaviour around him might be a contributing factor in what he is experiencing?

Like has he seen you freaking out much with dp/dr stuff?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

never_giving_up said:


> Do you think your behaviour around him might be a contributing factor in what he is experiencing?
> 
> Like has he seen you freaking out much with dp/dr stuff?


No. I don't "freak out" because of the dp. I haven't "freaked out over it" since the first 3 months I had it, which was a year and a half ago and I highly doutb he remembers back that far.


----------



## Angel_heaven (Jun 1, 2010)

As a mother and a dp suffer I advise even if you dont want to make a big deal out of it that it won't hurt to let him talk to a counselor. There is something definetly bothering him.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

ValleyGirl said:


> No. I don't "freak out" because of the dp. I haven't "freaked out over it" since the first 3 months I had it, which was a year and a half ago and I highly doutb he remembers back that far.


You would be surprised how much those events might have affected him.

Children are highly sensitive and absorb everything like sponges.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Also I recommend for him to see a child psychologist.


----------

